# At long last....!



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

My dad has finally got a date for his heartvalve replacement. He's going up north to a specialist hospital in Umeå on the 15th of June and they'll operate on the 17th. He'll be staying there for a week after the operation, to make sure that his new 16 valve top with compressor is working properly. So, should I be a bit "distant", you'll know the reason, just my nerves...

I dare say that the "skirts" will have to look out, now when he gets his "engine" refitted, mom will have some competition and I'll probably have difficulties to keep up with him too afterwards.... 8)


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Glad to hear that mate.

I know what you mean when you say your dad with the skirts, mine can drive me up the walls some times with the sh*t he can say or do.


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that as well Jan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

with wurger Jan, I wish your dad all the good luck and success with his operation.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks a bunch brothers....much appreciated!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 30, 2008)

Wish him well! He'll be cleared for "takeoff" in no time.

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2008)

Good to hear. And tell him I'll be rooting for him and for you, Lucky!


----------



## wilbur1 (May 30, 2008)

Glad to hear it lucky, heck he will have you runnin just to keep up in a few days


----------



## Thorlifter (May 30, 2008)

Yeah brother, tell you pop that we are all thinking of him.


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2008)

great news lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

Brothers, I bow before you.....a humble and most heartfelt tahnk you.


----------



## Heinz (May 30, 2008)

So happy to hear that mate! 

All my best for the operation and his recovery.


Alex.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Yeah with Heinz, man. hope all goes well.


----------



## ccheese (May 30, 2008)

I'm with the rest of these guys, Jan.... all the best...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2008)

“The mystical bond of brotherhood makes all men brothers”


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Amen to that.. .....


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2008)

From me too, Jan  

All the best for your dad, mate. Hopefully for you and your mum he won't get a V-8 put in, eh ?!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 30, 2008)

Great news. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers as well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 31, 2008)

Hope the operation goes without a hitch Lucky.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ditto to all the above fella , hope all goes without the proverbial hitch . Say a big " hello " from not so sunny Wales  .


----------



## evangilder (Jun 3, 2008)

Best of luck for a smooth transition to the retrofit.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I wish you all the luck in the world. I am sure everything will work out fine!

Just had a bit of heart trouble to deal with myself a few months ago with a uncle I am very close with. He had a heart attack at my parents house right on the kitchen table. I drove him to the hospital myself. He's doing fine now, but was real scary for a few days there! It definitely makes you cherish each additional day you get to spend with your loved ones when something like this happens. I know it has for me.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 3, 2008)

Tell 'em to stick a turbocharger in there as well, Lucky.  

Good luck - hope it all goes well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2008)

Good to hear that he has his date. Good luck to your dad!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks again fellas... I must say that I've been blessed with the most wonderful parents that ANYONE could wish for, the kind that everybody deserve...the same that I've been blessed with some amazing friends, which you lot are among, and indeed you all are at the top of the list.
Should the day ever come that I'll become a dad myself, I want to be like him, no more, no less...

“It is much easier to become a father than to be one.”

“The most important thing a father can do for his children is to love their mother.”

“Any man can be a father, but it takes a special person to be a dad”

“I cannot think of any need in childhood as strong as the need for a father's protection.”

*I don't say this often enough.... I love you mum and dad!*
Thanks for making the person who I am today....


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

We're grateful to them too, for a great mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks mate....likewise, to you all! You're all the BEST!8)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2008)

You're not so bad yourself Lucky despite what we think of ya!


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2008)

Best of luck from here !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, my dad leaves for the hospital tomorrow morning for his heart operation and I'm already a worried nervous wreck....felt that I had to take Wednesday and Thursday night off next week, as I thought I'd need that after his operation, to get my nerves back inside....

To all you dads on the forum, we kids might not always tell you how really much you mean to us and how really much we DO love you, but the believe me when I say, THAT love knows no boundaries....


----------



## Marcel (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck, Jan, I hope everything is going to be fine. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 14, 2008)

Well Lucky today's June 14th and tomorrow your Dad heads up north. Three days 'till he gets his ticker fixed. I hope you and your Mom and Dad aren't complete nervous wrecks yet. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 15, 2008)

Good Luck to ur family Jan, Im sure everything is gonna be just fine.... I cant tell u how much it means to a Dad that u tell them u love them...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2008)

Just had a short word with my mum... The operation will take about 4 hours, not counting getting all the tools together as she said. When done they'll tie everything up with steel wire and he'll not be allowed to lift anything heavier than a carton of milk about 1 kilogram....for a few months.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2008)

Hope it all works out well. Tell your folks the whole forum is thinking of
them. 

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 16, 2008)

STEEL WIRE!!!! DAM!! That's got to be rough. I can see why he isn't allowed to lift anything. Sounds like you'll be on "gopher duty" for quite some time Lucky. Again Good luck to you and your parents.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, his one of a kind, not just a father, but a dad and a best friend...just what I want to be, should it ever happen...

I'm off to try to get some sleep now, if possible. I'll let you all know how it went as soon as I hear from my mom...

Thanks once again brothers, you're all unique, one of as kind and the best there is...even if my life would depend on it, I could never say a bad word about anyone of you...well, there's one thing, you're all too bl**dy far away for a good BBQ!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

ditto back at ya! And you're too dang far away for a good Scotch!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2008)

The operation went well, without any complications whatsoever. They also only had the change one of his heart valves to a mechanical one. He's now connected to one of those breathing machines.....can't remember what they're called right now... So, so far so good...!

ALL DRINKS AND FOOD ON ME!!!!



*THANK YOU ALL! YOU'RE THE BEST!!*


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 17, 2008)

Lucky 13, Hope all is well with your Dad! At least your Dad just needs a valve. I'm still waiting for my "EX" to show signs of having a heart!* Grin*God Bless!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad to hear that Lucky!

I'm drinking a shot of Jack Daniels to his good health!

God bless your Dad and family.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2008)

Great news, Lucky!! Tell the Terminator we're pulling for him!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, yesterday my dad was off the respirator and sitting up. So things are going in the right direction as my mum put it....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

fantastic News Lucky!!

All the best to you and your family mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheers buddies!


----------



## seesul (Jun 19, 2008)

Haven´t seen this thread before...so sorry...
So my best wishes to you, your family and your father!
I´m really lucky for you as I can imagine what your father means to you...
I also love my parents as I have beautiful relationship with them...

BTW, that guy in my siggy is going to have a surgery (angeoplasty on his heart valve) on July 2nd. Don´t exactly know what angeoplasty means, but don´t think it´s a heart valve replacement...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, yesterday my dad was off the respirator and sitting up. So things are going in the right direction as my mum put it....



Good show, Jan, give him my best wishes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Will do, thanks...
It's cool seesul...no worries....can't be everywhere at once can we...? 


Well, just a couple of minutes a go talked to my dad over the phone...I have never before been as happy as I was then hearing his voice over the line...almost made me cry! 
Anyhoo, he's been up walking without help and had beef fillet for dinner today...
Was sounding a bit strained when we talked, so I said that I'd call back tomorrow, as I didn't want tire him out too much...

Finished the conversation with "I love you"....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2008)

Great news, Lucky! When's the "Nurse Pinching" competition start?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2008)

Just found this thread, Great news Lucky. Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Talked to my dad again today... He's leaving the specialist hospital on Tuesday for a ride on a ambu;ance buss back down to our local hospial, a drive that takes 6 hours, for some odd reason! He'll be staying there for a few days I think, for some more checks and so on. Sounds better than when I last spoke to him, which is really good.

Thanks to all of you once again, you're all ONE OF A KIND!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad to hear hes doin ok lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Talked to him again yesterday....sounds better for each day! Hopefully he'll be back home soon....


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it Lucky, send my best mate........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2008)

*My dad is back home again!!!! * Thanks for all your support, well wishes, thoughts and prayers...! You're all second to none in my book, and you're all my brothers...!

If you're ever in the neighbourhood, your money won't do in the pub (or for the coffee Mr C)...it's on me!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats great Lucky! Now relax with him and enjoy.


----------



## seesul (Jul 1, 2008)

I´m happy for you Lucky!
Doctors did a good job!


----------

